# Videos from Brushy Mnt



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I recently purchased two DVD's from Brushy Mountain. One on colony division and requeening and another on queen and package production. I was disapointed in both. I thought they would have been a little more in depth since they were each about an hour long.

Has anyone else seen these videos? What did you think of them?

Johnny


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I haven't seen those videos but I have generally been disappointed in other beekeeping videos that I have purchased.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Read books, much more info that way.

Michael Bush has books by Miller, Doolittle, Alley and others on his website which you can read free. They are very good books for Queen Rearing. 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#othermethods

Get and read A Year's Work In An Out-Apiary by Doolittle, very informative.

Many good works here at http://www.wicwas.com

Bee Sex Essentials by Lawrence Conner
Increase Essentials by Lawrence Conner


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've tried numerous times to order Doolittle's book from Wicwas Press, but cannot get the web site to work. Always get a "cannot find page" message. What's up with that, Dr. Connor?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Brushy Mountain video got me into beekeeping. A copy of it was at the library.


----------

